# My Furcata Rainbow - Laying eggs?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Do you think my furcata rainbow fish are laying eggs?

I have 3 females and 1 male. I think the females are also eating each others eggs. What do the eggs look like?






Thanks for watching.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

its kinda dark but it looks like spawning to me


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice looking furcata Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The eggs must be very small. I did not see anything that looks like eggs in the moss. They are in a 10g tank with 3 females and 1 male and there is not enough moss to hide the eggs so I think eventually they will be eaten.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That's definitely spawning behaviour. They spawn for days laying a few eggs at a time. My Getrudae spawn all the time but the eggs and fry are always eaten.

Happy New Year!

Stuart


----------

